# My Collection



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

''Any Offers'' ..?????

All the top one's are working fine...No cracks or chips on dial's...

Good luck Dave...


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

If I had the money, I'd gladly relieve you of your gold and silver double Alberts (third and fifth from the bottom) and at least two of your very nice gold, crown-wind watches...

But I don't. So I will oggle and drool instead. Impressive collection!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Very nice. I like the English pieces and the complicated. Hey I would offer but something on the radar. I tend to notice a lack of hunters


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice collection Dave, but is this a sales post?

If so it's in the wrong place mate.


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

James said:


> Very nice. I like the English pieces and the complicated. Hey I would offer but something on the radar. I tend to notice a lack of hunters


Hi There,

I have never been interested in hunters...As it is hard to display them...

I just like ti display the faces....

Thanks Dave...


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

James said:


> Very nice. I like the English pieces and the complicated. Hey I would offer but something on the radar. I tend to notice a lack of hunters


Hi There,

I have never been interested in hunters...As it is hard to display them...

I just like ti display the faces....

Thanks Dave...

I don't really want to sell them.....

I just added ''Any offers'' to see the responces...


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Chally2 said:


> Nice collection Dave, but is this a sales post?
> 
> If so it's in the wrong place mate.


Hi There,

I don't think that I would really sell them...

I just put ''Any Offers'' to see what responses i get...

I bought 2 watches at an auction for 9 pounds 40 years + ago...

That when the craze started....

I am just fascinated by anything clockwork...

They where cheaper then..But now the prices are getting very expensive.....

I have just bought a great book called ''Pendent & Pock Watches'' From Amazon..& looking at this book makes me want to take mine to the tip... :lol:

With loads of illustrations inside...about 370....A really great book....

Thanks Dave...


----------

